# **ENDED**Block of Russian olive burl



## norman vandyke (Oct 29, 2015)

Cut up a couple big burls today and I think this one might make a nice?...pretty much anything. It's 3.5"x3.5"x7.25". Moisture content around 25% and sealed. Shipping's on me. Auction starts now and ends next Thursday, Nov. 5, at 6 P.M. MDT. Be sure to keep watching, as I have a feeling that block might get lonely. Winner donates directly to wb please.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow, that's gorgeous and you are very generous. I just don't have the patience to wait for that to dry out.


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 29, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous and you are very generous. I just don't have the patience to wait for that to dry out.


Unfortunately, I don't have much dry right now but felt like making a donation to the cause.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't have the patience to wait till the start so I'm bidding .....:. How much you loaning me @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I don't have the patience to wait till the start so I'm bidding .....:. How much you loaning me @ripjack13


$10 good for ya?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2015)

I bid $15....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2015)

Tony, You can pay me later on....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 30, 2015)

@Tclem I will loan you $20.00


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 30, 2015)

I bid $25.00

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tony you can pay me later as well. Glad I could help you out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 30, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Tony you can pay me later as well. Glad I could help you out.


Guess that idea backfired

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks like this one's going to be making the trip as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 30, 2015)

OK, $35.00. Stop bidding youall.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2015)

$37


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uh Oh.. Marc has the bidding fever.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## winters98 (Oct 30, 2015)

38


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 30, 2015)

Another couple additions. Bottle stopper blanks. Still room for a little more...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2015)

$40.....


----------



## winters98 (Oct 31, 2015)

45


----------



## CWS (Oct 31, 2015)

50


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 31, 2015)

I was doing some work and these two just fell into the box.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 31, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I was doing some work and these two just fell into the box.View attachment 90548 View attachment 90549 View attachment 90550 View attachment 90551 View attachment 90552 View attachment 90553 View attachment 90554 View attachment 90555 View attachment 90556 View attachment 90557


And still room for more...


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 31, 2015)

And I bid ...........hmmmm I will wait to see what else falls in the box.


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 31, 2015)

Two more joining the party.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2015)

$52


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 31, 2015)

These are the last two I'll add...maybe.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 1, 2015)

55


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 1, 2015)

$57


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 2, 2015)

This is that last that will fit in the mfrb. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 2, 2015)

60

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 2, 2015)

$62


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>


Still 45.75 hours to go...


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## RandyB (Nov 4, 2015)

$65

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 4, 2015)

New player $70

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## RandyB (Nov 4, 2015)

$75

It is for a good cause, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 5, 2015)

That's right ,it is for a good cause Randy.
$100

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RandyB (Nov 5, 2015)

Shaking the piggy bank, I hear a few more pennies

Just because the cause is just...



$125

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TimR (Nov 5, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)

How full is that box now Norm?


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> How full is that box now Norm?


It is a full box. Tried to keep as much air out as possible.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 5, 2015)

Just 3 hours to go now. Good luck all!


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 5, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Just 3 hours to go now. Good luck all!


And here's a picture if it all together.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)

15 minutes to go!!!!


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 5, 2015)

5 now.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 5, 2015)

All done. Looks like the winner is @RandyB congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)

Congrats Randy!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice score Randy and thank you for participating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RandyB (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh man, I'm giddy with anticipation of this box of wood!

I was worried as I fell asleep on the bus ride home (40+ mile commute to work) and wasn't around for the finish line.

Woo Hoo!

Thanks to Norman for such a great offering!
Donation has been made

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2015)

Randy, I got some of this wood from Norm, it is really beautiful stuff. You won't be disapointed with it. I can't wait to see what you make from it. 
Don't forget pix!!!

And thank you @norman vandyke for such a generous offering. You rock!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Randy, I got some of this wood from Norm, it is really beautiful stuff. You won't be disapointed with it. I can't wait to see what you make from it.
> Don't forget pix!!!
> 
> And thank you @norman vandyke for such a generous offering. You rock!!!


It won't be the last.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## RandyB (Nov 5, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> It won't be the last.



That is good news

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 6, 2015)

Good score Randy. Very nice box of wood Norm. Thanks for donating to a great forum.
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RandyB (Nov 10, 2015)

A box o wood arrived on my desk this afternoon!
This sure is some awesome wood. Going to be like a kid waiting for Christmas while this is drying out!

Many thanks again for such a fantastic offering!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 10, 2015)

Merry Christmas Randy.
Curt


----------

